# MSI N275GTX Lightning GTX 275 1792 MB



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2009)

MSI's latest addition to their Lightning Series is the N275GTX Lightning with 1792 MB memory and a new Twin Frozr II dual 80 mm fan cooler. Being targeted at overclockers it is overclocked out of the box of course. All this sounds like a noisy card? Nope, on the contrary, the card is actually the quietest card in its performance class, by far.

*Show full review*


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Aug 15, 2009)

I like it's nice and quiet cooler, but wish they would have stuck with the normal amount of memory as a better overclock on the memory would yield better performance than the extra amount.

I couldn't see this in an HTPC case though wizz. While it is certainly quiet, most HTPC cases are rather small and all of that heat has to be exhausted, this means adding more case cooling and your noise returns.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 15, 2009)

Can I just say that whole card is bad ass? This coming form an ATI AMD Fan!


----------



## MopeyMartian (Aug 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the reviews revamp!  

I especially like the new "card only" power consumption charts.  How long did that new process alone take you W1z?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2009)

MopeyMartian said:


> Congratulations on the reviews revamp!
> 
> I especially like the new "card only" power consumption charts.  How long did that new process alone take you W1z?



it went fairly quickly once the whole process was working .. half an hour per card i'd say.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 15, 2009)

*Face palm* on the card you got. Nice review, and a huge amount of game benchmarks , You might have gotten a dud card or something. I mean, the thing has 10 phase power, and did 1.1GHz on ln2, with every mod possible i believe though. I'm so curios to see more people buy this card, and see there results. Only 730 MHz max with raise of voltage and all. Thats very very     bleak to me. I have to wait for more rants on the card if its a good over clocker or bad over clocker. Seems like the heat sink is 8mm piped beast for that card.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2009)

as i said in the review the limits for voltage increase are laughable. but still, even at default voltage i would have expected more from this card. i am pretty sure we just got unlucky with our sample, looking forward to see more reviews


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 15, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> as i said in the review the limits for voltage increase are laughable. but still, even at default voltage i would have expected more from this card. i am pretty sure we just got unlucky with our sample, looking forward to see more reviews



Yep. When the GVT Voltage tuner came out from EVGA, week later i went and downloaded a cracked one so i can get up to 1.447 Volts on the gpu for over clocking. Ive still never done more then 1.36 volts on the gpu though. It was for my GTX 260 60nm


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 15, 2009)

But then again Company's allowing voltage tuners, and so on need to be careful because its just a bad thing with dieing cards and RMA's that turn out to be the costumer razing voltages and popping 200 serious cards and trying to get away with it.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 15, 2009)

Man that card looks amazing! No shitty stickers with stupid fake girls, just a sweet metal cooler and good cooling, fans aren't loud but work well which is always a plus. $300 though, extremely pricey to me but a nice card none the less, great review too.


----------



## ShogoXT (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice new 30 inch display! Thanks for the good review. So you decided not to include AA with Stalker clear sky? I must say the game looks terrible without it. I would try to do some tests but my video cards still artifact...


----------



## tomdan (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi there I'm a new one here.

The thing is I have a HD 4850 w/AC Accelero S1 on it. I'm thinking about upgrading my VGA. I'm wondering between two cards: *Sparkle GTX 285 Plus (with AC Accelero Xtreme)* and this one.

My question is which one of those two cards is the most quiet? I know they're different cards (GTX 285/275) but if I am going to upgrade from a 4850+AcS1, I want the most silent card of those. Do you guys think the one with the Accelero Xtreme will do the job?


----------



## BulldogPO (Nov 28, 2009)

Dudes, can you seay what is wrong with my GTX 275 Lightning, fan speed is constantly 100% and GPU-Z does not see GPU temperature and no soft sets fanspeed


----------



## Steevo (Nov 30, 2009)

Is it just me, or is this a memory limited card? the performance clock scaled withteh memory speed more than the core, unless it is right onthe threshold of core speed/memory speed and latentcy due to the larger amount of memory.


Either way it still fails hard at whatever it is Nvidia/MSI is trying to do.



Why no comparison to the 5XXX series cards? You would have to drink the Redrum to buy this compared to a newer card with better features.


And yes a good review.


----------

